
Paper: 3G iPhone smaller, lighter than existing model - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/04/29/paper_3g_iphone_smaller_lighter_than_existing_model.html
======
markbao
Am I the only one that thinks this will kind of suck?

Smaller and lighter != better. I'd actually prefer the current weight and size
of the iPhone becuase its heaviness makes it nice to hold, and it is a great
size.

:/

------
cpr
This has to be false. Apple knows the current screen is already almost too
small for the virtual keyboard.

